# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I never heard of this, so here's a good intro video on him.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice little slice of guitar/RnR history.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bluesician said:


> I picked up a copy of this famous UK guitar instructional book a few weeks ago. Just knowing that Harrison, Lennon and McCartney as well as many other UK greats studied from this book made me want to get a copy.
> 
> We're very lucky in that we have thousands of books and internet websites to assist us but back in Britain in 1957 there was only Bert Weedon and his `Play In A Day' book.



I've often thought about grabbing a copy just to check it out. What do you think of it?


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bluesician said:


> Like I said, knowing that so many of my guitar heroes used this book made me want to get a copy.



That, and curiosity, is what has made me consider grabbing a copy.


----------

